

Harsh Realities From 500 Startups Founders - rdamico
http://blog.500startups.com/2010/11/04/harsh-realities-from-500-startups-founders/

======
cperciva
I blinked when I got to this remark: " _...my prior seven figure personal net
worth had been reduced to $30,000, which I had stocked away_ in cash _in a
safety deposit box._ "

To me the idea of having $3k in cash is unthinkable (retail businesses and
other circumstances where there is an _operational_ need for cash excepted, of
course), never mind $30k in cash. It brings to mind drug dealers and money
laundering.

Is having such large amounts of cash more commonplace in the US, or were other
readers similarly startled?

------
DanielRibeiro
This one really made me think:

You Can’t Do It All Yourself

 _After getting rejected by Y Combinator in 2008, my soon-to-be co-founders
couldn’t take on the risk. I decided to do it myself, and ran out of steam
(and moral support) after about 12 months and decided to fold._ (Sid
Viswanathan, CardMunch)

